# using old womans model as a parts bike?



## scale (Oct 31, 2014)

I have a old monarch frame i want to build up and have an old womans model that i can use for parts. WIll they work? Are the cranks the same length for instance? The saddle clearly is the womans model saddle. Much lighter weight springs etc.


----------



## bike (Oct 31, 2014)

*welll hard to tell based on your info*

since it does not seem like you are hurting anything just try- sometimes they interchange- sometimes no


----------



## pedal4416 (Oct 31, 2014)

The steerer tube on the ladies bike will be longer than the men's.


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 31, 2014)

you have both bikes? ...measure


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Oct 31, 2014)

Sprockets may be different (smaller girls)count the teeth


----------



## scale (Nov 1, 2014)

44t on the front and 20 on the rear.....
I am not sure what the normal gearing is for a older bike like this. I might want a few less teeth in the rear but i can start with this.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Nov 1, 2014)

scale said:


> 44t on the front and 20 on the rear.....
> I am not sure what the normal gearing is for a older bike like this. I might want a few less teeth in the rear but i can start with this.




Is the monark frame a boys model,count the teeth on the boys and see if that is 44t and count the girls.


----------



## abe lugo (Nov 1, 2014)

*Most everything except some rims, and fenders and some trim parts*

The handlebars, seat,pedals,crank,sprocket, rear hub cog, fork tube are different.


----------

